# Animal Lovers



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

do you Love animals? I do!!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr_Hobo is my Animal.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

DITTO. I like animals.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> DITTO. I like animals.


Animals rock!!


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

pigs are like dogs they are cute and love to play so dont eat them...or cows...


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

Your not KFC.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> Your not KFC.


what does that mean? i NEVER go to KFC


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

o_o
...


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

i LLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEE animals but i love ribs and all that meat stuff but i <3 animals


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You eat chicken. : -) Now why don't you shove it in your mouth and chew it slowly? That's a good girl.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Of course I love animals... <3
Just look at my siggy and avvi... <3


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> o_o
> ...


 :gyroiddance: my teacher thinks im crazy for not likeing a big mac


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Of course I love animals... <3
> Just look at my siggy and avvi... <3


u are a good person :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I like meat but hate big macs 
>.<*


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like meat at all....


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

Somebody please tell me who is Ms_Hobo and yes I like animals.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

CHICKUN IS GURD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

But animals taste so damn good.
Especially cows, shellfish, and pigs.
MMMM


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Somebody please tell me who is Ms_Hobo and yes I like animals.


she said she can beat you at something but i forgot.......


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

*coughhaveyouseenme?cough*
but lol yea i love animals 
i hate the thought that us humans eat em >_<


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> But animals taste so damn good.
> Especially cows, shellfish, and pigs.
> MMMM


i never tasted meat cuz` its a animal....


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 3, 2009)

I Lurv animals!


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

OK WHO SAID NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

WHAT WOULD WE EAT IF THERE WAS NO NUGGETS


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you taste meat you wont be able to stop
I regret not being vegy person >_<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your missing out, if you think grass and trees taste good you should taste a nice juicy steak.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMMM no thanks cows are too cute to be eating and pigs and so on....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know animals eat other animals right?


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

Everybody vegan \ vegi please GTFU.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same...
I can't stop eating meat nao though.. :'(
I hate myself.. =/


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

*Cows dont get hurt when theyre killed 2 be eaten..
They give them a shot that makes them go to sleep
and the cows dont feel it...
then they never wake up.
<.<*


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok but im different im a VEGETARIAN!


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i get served a year supply of ribs and barbeQ sauce ill eat all the ribs and sauce in 2 mins i love ribs <big><big><big>sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooo</big></big> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccchhhhhhhhhh</big>


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 3, 2009)

I love animals, without them I can't have my sushi


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> *Cows dont get hurt when theyre killed 2 be eaten..
> They give them a shot that makes them go to sleep
> and the cows dont feel it...
> then they never wake up.
> <.<*


they dont deserve to die.... :'(


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

have anyone tryed a vegburger thats soo good!


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, humans dont DESERVE to die either, but its just nature.
Humans eat animals.
Its the food chain, teh way of life.
We need animals to live girl.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok but im different im a VEGETARIAN!


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

just thank of it this way we kill animal to survive (ex.lion eats antolope)
ex.human eats cows, pigs, deer, ETC its the natural food chain god made it so dont question it


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crap i just posted a post on this thred about the food chain but you did it first that SUCKS LOL


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O
Just tellin you the facts.
I mean, if your a veggeh idc.
But i KNOW ONE THING.

Veggie burgers taste like *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> just thank of it this way we kill animal to survive (ex.lion eats antolope)
> ex.human eats cows, pigs, deer, ETC its the natural food chain good made it so dont question it


im still not going to eat meat :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess I can tolerate animals like cows and pigs getting eaten, because that's normal.. And I have to admit.. they taste pretty good.. I wish I never started to eat meat.. =/
But when animals like kittens get eaten, that's when I draw the line.. =/


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> I guess I can tolerate animals like cows and pigs getting eaten, because that's normal.. And I have to admit.. they taste pretty good.. I wish I never started to eat meat.. =/
> But when animals like kittens get eaten, that's when I draw the line.. =/


it draws the line when we eat cows..


----------



## Elliot (Apr 3, 2009)

I absolutely love animals. In my school i joined the animal club. I know that i sometimes eat meat. but i regret it some time. 

My favorite animal=Dog/FIsh =D.


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it the way of frekin life if you dont like it make a petition or something -__-


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

YUMMEH!
*eats burger&fries*
;]



*sip*

IM LOVIN IT~


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I absolutely love animals. In my school i joined the animal club. I know that i sometimes eat meat. but i regret it some time.
> 
> My favorite animal=Dog/FIsh =D.


my fav animal is bunnies!!


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> YUMMEH!
> *eats burger&fries*
> ;]
> 
> ...


mc`cruelty     im hating it


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

MC.KAWAII
IM *LOVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN* IT.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> YUMMEH!
> *eats burger&fries*
> ;]
> 
> ...


I shall defeat you with mah *Milk (And Cookie)!*


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

this is getting frusrating just let her eat her veggi buger stuff she must be skinny just by eating veggys so people should eat veggy more often than meat.....

.....gosh is this convincing to some of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> this is getting frusrating just let her eat her veggi buger stuff she must be skinny just by eating veggys so people should eat veggy more often than meat.....
> 
> .....gosh is this convincing to some of you!!!!!!!!!


I eat meat and im no fatteh,
Some of us have good  matabalisms.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Eeew. McDonalds!  :X 

@Gallade526: I'm very skinny, and I eat meat quite a bit. So, just by her not eating meat doesn't mean she's skinny. Some people (like me) stay skinny no matter what they eat.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUNNIES!!


----------



## danny330 (Apr 3, 2009)

i like animals, because WE are animals, and they taste good!


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

I like animals. Mmm squirrels...


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Eeew. McDonalds!  :X
> 
> @Gallade526: I'm very skinny, and I eat meat quite a bit. So, just by her not eating meat doesn't mean she's skinny. Some people (like me) stay skinny no matter what they eat.


im 66 pounds


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your <big><big>66</big></big> pounds how the *censored.2.0* old are you?!?!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask how old you are?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> pigs are like dogs they are cute and love to play so dont eat them...or cows...


i dont understand the whole vegeterian thing...whether you are or not doesn't change much becuase the other 98% of the population still eats meat...personally im a friggin carnivore, i would rather die than have to eat only vegetables...
but i LOVE animals!


----------



## danny330 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

>


were are you getting these animay things?


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


under 13 years old..........


----------



## danny330 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EAT WOMAN EAT!!!


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peta.org


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Rawr! 





Sorry for teh spam.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG.
nobody under the age of 13 should be 66 pounds.
unless your like 7.


----------



## danny330 (Apr 3, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless your short for your age....


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

And no, im not getting those animey thingies from peta.org.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> OMG.
> nobody under the age of 13 should be 66 pounds.
> unless your like 7.


im 11.....


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> And no, im not getting those animey thingies from peta.org.


no i mean i get MINE from peta.org


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i eat meat and im not fat either but i just cant stop eating meat


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was asking me.
I get them from GG.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
Go eat 5 of these.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if cows and pigs and so on die and humans are left would you eat humans?


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even with vegburgers i cant eat that much...


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i would just plata garden (or just go into walmart and take stuff thats not meat ex.canned soup and stuff)


----------



## danny330 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly......


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh god a peta supporter.
PETA sucks.


----------



## danny330 (Apr 3, 2009)

I WAS JOKING PEOPLE!


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh god a peta supporter.
> PETA sucks.


.....WHAT :O  :O


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PETA   is awsome!!!!!!!! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Wth is Peta?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They make up lies like milk gives cancer and meat gives aids.
DO YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU RELEASED A COW INTO THE WILD? A PACK OF WOLVES WOULD RIP IT IN HALF AND EAT IT.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Wth is Peta?


it is a website that loves animals and earth and is always on strke to help animals


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never said to put them in the wild im saying not to kill them or eat them


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

And so..
your saying THIS THING is cute?.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And make up lies, sue people, and pour goat blood on children.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> And so..
> your saying THIS THING is cute?.


yes cows are cute!


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do NOT make up lies!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must not know alot about peta.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that one!
Forget your glasses?


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im always on there site


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they do.
MILK DOES NOT GIVE YOU CANCER.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do wear glasses and the monkey is cute too


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um okey...
It sure does show u  *love* peta NOW..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie.
Have you ever been to one of PETA's strikes?
I'm fine with vegetarians, but people like Peta piss me off.


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

i love animals

i also love eating them <3


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> i love animals
> 
> i also love eating them <3


Me too.
OMNOMNOMOMNOM


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Guess what.
<big><big>IMA FIRIN MAH LASORS!!!</big></big>



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This was a dare xD</div>


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

I weigh 120 pounds and I eat McDonald's very moderately.


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

I like them, but I like my meat better.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooo
bunnies do :'( 
I've never eaten a bunny and NEVER WILL


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only draw the line when it comes to Reptiles and Kittens.


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't eat them either instead i cut there foot off and wear it for good luck :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

bunnies taste good


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.-
At least you don't kill em right?


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, instead i leave it in a pen for my dog to eat and have fun


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I weigh 120 pounds and I eat McDonald's very moderately.


Eeew. Mcdonalds. :X 


@ Horus: I hate you... D=


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is torture :O 
can i have a sec?
*runs to corner and cries*


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wot i d0? 

it be da cycle o' lyfe


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 'eww' for fast food and such. That's why I like to shop at Trader Joe's. =D


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*releases dog to eat Bita*


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ya, instead i leave it in a pen for my dog to eat and have fun


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true....
I mean animals gatta die sooner or later....
i rather a animal die quickly without suffering than seeing it gettin -well you know....eaten up alive?


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dog needs to eat :O (even if its prey is handicapped and helpless)


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like to watch things suffer


its funny


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard of dog food? :r


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> @ Horus: I hate you... D=


...


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH BUGS SUFFER
now thats fun isn't it?
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Dont hurt our poor animals :'(</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats no fun 


@otherperson: Don't hate, appreciate!


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there too small


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

WhY dO aNiMaLs HaVe To Be So DaRn GoOd?!?
i hate myself! >_<


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> WhY dO aNiMaLs HaVe To Be So DaRn GoOd?!?
> i hate myself! >_<


because we aren't cannibals 

gawd


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> WhY dO aNiMaLs HaVe To Be So DaRn GoOd?!?
> i hate myself! >_<


Exactly.. :X =/


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

i like dogs the most probably, but i haaate cats...  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL
i wish there was a sugartarian lol 
but animals are so...
Good DX
I guess thats just life.... *sigh*


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> LOL
> i wish there was a sugartarian lol
> but animals are so...
> Good DX
> I guess thats just life.... *sigh*


Lets promote diabetes why don't you!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> i like dogs the most probably, but i haaate cats...  :gyroidconfused:


Yea? Well I haaate youu. xP


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish sugar wasn't so unhealthy ...  -.-


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*...
Some of us ARE cannibals..
But- WHA? not me!!!
*shakes head fastly*
Buh i guess it might be hard 
NOT to be cannibal/.
UH-HUH HUHUHUH
*walks away with hands 
in pockets and head down*


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't everyone?... xD


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, sure why not?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people when they're traveling sometimes are forced to eat other people DX
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Not me</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch too many movies mayhaps?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 3, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope
Just life stories lol
No, but yea I watched this one thing that showed people escaping from somewhere and....well-they ate people (its what they say anyways)
turns out we got no flavor cuz the reporter asked and the poeple said we got no flavor D=


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard of those types of stories before. Of people eating other people. But, I heard one time that carne asada is made of human meat. Is this true?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much info... :X Lol.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 3, 2009)

I <3 teh cute little animalss!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> I <3 teh cute little animalss!


Orly? 

Good! =D


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2009)

Mmm...  Steak...

Alright, I shouldn't act like a rooster in front of animal lovers. (No pun intented.)
I like Animals, but they're yummy to eat.  And if you mean like Animal Abusers...  They can go jump off a cliff.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yahrly

I love them. 
...Im not a vegetarian. But I try to not eat animals as much as I can. 
I stopped eating steak because I felt realllllly bad...


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Mmm...  Steak...
> 
> Alright, I shouldn't act like a rooster in front of animal lovers. (No pun intented.)
> I like Animals, but they're yummy to eat.  And if you mean like Animal Abusers...  They can go jump off a cliff.


I agree with you 100%.

I love to eat meat.. But I love animals.. In fact, I like them better then humans lol. xD
And I agree 100% about the abusers thing too.. Just look at my avvi and siggeh..


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Animals were made to enjoy... not abuse.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Meat FTW

lol @ vegetarians and sex

I still love animals though =P


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

I totally meant to click the third option, but i didn't see it in time.

I'm a vegetarian, but not a vegan.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactlyy.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I totally meant to click the third option, but i didn't see it in time.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian, but not a vegan.


lol vegetarians


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Once I tortured crickets.
I ripped off their legs, let them lay there, then chopped off their heads.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Once I tortured crickets.
> I ripped off their legs, let them lay there, then chopped off their heads.


lol i used to paralyze them by throwin them on the ground really hard  XD

but they are bugs, not animals


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She eats chicken.


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree my love.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

Of course I do, who doesn't?


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> I agree my love.


Holy *censored.2.0*, Who are you?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

yay for animals. n.n


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I totally meant to click the third option, but i didn't see it in time.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian, but not a vagina


Edited thanks to my powers.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

lol i'm getting soooooooo confused; you both have the same avatar!


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol orly?


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol orly?


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

AHHHH SO CONFUSING


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha we pwn.


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha we pwn.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Mr and Ms Hobo are one and the same.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, same...i've eaten rabbit before....


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 3, 2009)

I love animals, but I eat meat and I always will.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... Not funny, ever.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEAT FTW.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Once I tortured crickets.
> I ripped off their legs, let them lay there, then chopped off their heads.


 :O


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 4, 2009)

Me and my friend went crabbing once. She ripped off all the crabs legs and threw it to the seagulls T_T


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

sooo is everyone saying they love animals cuz` they are good to eat?


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Me and my friend went crabbing once. She ripped off all the crabs legs and threw it to the seagulls T_T


 :O well its not that bad......


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

do you think they are cute?


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

animals are awsome! :veryhappy:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

well for one i love animals


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no its from cows 
its so darn good D=


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have never tryed it


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me just warn you
once you try it its too good to stop
keep that in mind


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not going to try it, (i have a youtube account of my bunnies!)


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't start my life as a vegetarian. I ate cow up till I was 12. Then I saw debeaking and other *censored.2.0* like that. It is disgusting.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh link please


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have always loved animals


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

lol
nice bunnies
**_**
_**___**
_**___**__________*** *
_**___**________**___ ****
_**__**________*___**____**
__**__*_______*__**____ __**
___**_*______*__**___ __**__*
____**_**__**_**_____ ____**
____**___**___**
___*_____________*
__*_______________*
_*_____0_____0_____*
_*________@________*
__*________________*
____*_____O_______
______**________**
____________

lol


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> lol
> nice bunnies
> **_**
> _**___**
> ...


did you see it?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep =3
I just adore bunnies 
They're soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know!!!!!!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :veryhappy:  ^_^


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cats are better... <_<


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no bunnies are =3
lol


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 4, 2009)

This thread needs this image too.


----------



## Suaure (Apr 4, 2009)

I love animals. But i eat them


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 4, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> This thread needs this image too.


lol  :O


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 4, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> This thread needs this image too.


>:[


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 4, 2009)

I love animals, but I eat them as well.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 8, 2009)

animals are still awsome


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2009)

Fail bump -.-


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Fail bump -.-


 :burried: What does that mean? :burried:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 8, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> animals are still awsome


Aren't they though?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 8, 2009)

I LOVE animals! There so cute. I think thats why i love some pokemon so much, cause they look like cute animals.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a... Colorful picturee  :r


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what makes animals so good anyway? i never ate one before so i dont know


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 8, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meat actually has flavor.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER OPEN THE PIC TILL NOW WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 8, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. 
Aren't Lions awesome?
:3


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> do you Love animals? I do!!! :gyroidsideways:


thanx for pointing out the obvious 

I dont love animals i jus like em


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 8, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing i said. Eww.....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so ew about a Lion in it's natural habitat?
And I thought you people liked animals.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ick... this makes me gag. =r


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'kay


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love Dogs!!

Got two of them!!=D


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 20, 2009)

why dont you eat meat if you dont eat meat the animals will over populate but I still wish I could eat some nice juicy dinosaur. mmm dinosaur!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 20, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nature! <3
And meat is juicy chewy just unexplainable!
Like water!
It's great but there's something you cant explain!
It has great flavor btw
JUST EAT IT!


----------



## MygL (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, but I hate insects... >.<


----------



## fitzy (Apr 23, 2009)

I love animals...but that doesnt stop me eating meat.... :O


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not a big water fan.


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 25, 2009)

I love animals but I love eating meat, so the animals being killed for my food doesn't faze me much. If I cant see if happening, I don't think about it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2009)

I would assume having 4 Cats and 2 Dogs makes me a animal lover.

I still eat meat though. <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 25, 2009)

I eat chicken and cows <3

But I love farm animals more then everyone else, cause I kinda grew up in a nice farm in my home country


----------



## Phil (Apr 25, 2009)

i love animals but it doesn stop me from eating meat 
<3 animals =D


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I eat chicken and cows <3
> 
> But I love farm animals more then everyone else, cause I kinda grew up in a nice farm in my home country


so far your my fav


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

......


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

I love animals!!

But I still eat meat!!


----------



## ipodawesum (May 3, 2009)

some animals are meant to be eaten. like cows chickens and pigs. but im muslim and dont ussually eat pork, but still.
its not like if you eat a cow you r killing the enviroment. its their purpose.like chickens. i dont like animal abuse, i think its wrong, but i dont think people should be a vegan or vegitarian.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 3, 2009)

Wha?! I most certainly do not love anima- OH!! _THAT_ kind of love. Oh well yeah, of course I do. I'd even go as far as saving an animal's life before a human's.

Sorry, being a Furry, I'm commonly insulted with such things. 



> its not like if you eat a cow you r killing the enviroment.



Exactly.

I'm all for animal rights. I absolutely love them, but I don't have a problem with eating those that are kept for that purpose. If anything, eating animals like Cows are only helping the environment(Less pasture destruction, greenhouse gases etc.)


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

Ima say this again.

I love animals to no end. If I had to pick, I would pick animals over humans. Which is why I'm thinking of becoming a vet. <333 

But I still love to eat meat. <3


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 3, 2009)

I do, I have two cats, one died ages ago...  Otherwise I would have 3. I have also had 1 rabbit, 4 guinnie pigs, 27 fish and I look after the neighbours dogs when they go on holliday. My brother also has a hamster.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 3, 2009)

Mmmmm Bacon


----------



## Leslie141 (May 9, 2009)

im not a vegan im a vegetarian.


----------



## kalinn (May 9, 2009)

i love animals. 
but i love meat. 
hmm steak.. medium well.. num num num 
oo and chicken wings.. yum yum


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> im not a vegan im a vegetarian.


I've tried to go vegan myself but I couldn't stay away from beef....


----------



## Conor (May 9, 2009)

I love Teh Doggies


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

i love cats and dogs ect


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 9, 2009)

I LOVE STEAK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> I LOVE STEAK!!!!!!!!!!


I LOVE CHCKEN!!!! >: )


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 9, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love beef and shellfish. Best meat ever.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm....shellfish!
DONT FORGET SUSHI!!!


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2009)

I like them.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 9, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never eaten sushi, and I don't like fried meat that much. Grilled, that's some good stuff right there.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta try sushi man, its awesome...i like grilled but fried Mmmmmmm...gotta love the fat!


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Haha, I only looked on the last page and it's about eating animals. Figures =P I am a big animal lover.


----------



## kalinn (May 9, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love both!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Haha, I only looked on the last page and it's about eating animals. Figures =P I am a big animal lover.


^ LOL. This


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 9, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no no!
you dont get it!
IT GREAT FLAVOR BUT UNEXPLAINABLE
for example try to explain water
you cant
(well almost)
anyways my point is that meat's flavor is unexplainable and should be given a chance to enjoy
It nature ....
i under stand you dont like eating animals but at least go to a reasturant that doesnttreat badly or something n try it out
(some just sleep em like doggies  )


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

I love animals, but i still eat meat, but i'd never eat a dog, or a lizzard :x


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2009)

I think some animals were put on this Earth just to eat. IMO

What else do they do (if it's not a dog, cat) *censored.2.0* and pee.


----------



## FITZEH (May 9, 2009)

Dogs FTW!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

I traded 5 dollars for 2 steaks and these little tiny DBZ figures. LOL.

On topic: Yeah, I'm an animal lover


----------



## Leslie141 (May 16, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its easy


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 17, 2009)

I love animals, I have a dog. :3

Her name is Yishi


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 17, 2009)

No >.<


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

I voted for the third option because I used to be a vegetarian for a year. I'm not anymore, though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 18, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you've tasted meat you can't not eat it. It's impossible.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a vegetarian for a whole year. It's possible.


----------



## crakgenius (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why aren't you still vegetarian?  I'm not saying I disagree (my brother and dad are both vegetarians and have been so for many years) but it seems you aren't necessarily well qualified to say this lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you went back to meat didn't you?
Even if you can stay away from it for a while, it draws you back in.


----------



## Leslie141 (May 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i DID eat meat but i have never went back


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 29, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why bump a 3 week old topic?


----------



## Anna (May 29, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> pigs are like dogs they are cute and love to play so dont eat them...or cows...


......

mmm hamburgers


----------



## KingofHearts (May 29, 2009)

Ai like chicken more than beef. =o


----------



## Anna (May 29, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Ai like chicken more than beef. =o


I like Lamb more than both of them :L


----------



## Lord Yuan (May 29, 2009)

I love animals, BUT I also love to eat them. I still think dogfights, ect. ain't cool.


----------



## Leslie141 (May 31, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUZ` I WANT TOO!!!!


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 21, 2009)

I love animals! I eat meat, though.


----------



## melly (Jun 21, 2009)

yes I reeally love animals cuase my uncles have a lil farm plus my parents grew up on a farm
but for some reason, i really like meat... duck, anyone?


----------

